# Buying electronic gadgets in Dubai



## canks (Apr 2, 2015)

Hello,

Where is the best place to buy electronic gadgets like iPad, headphones, DSLR etc. with fair price in Dubai?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Berliner (Jul 18, 2013)

US/Europe. Anywhere but Dubai?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Wait for Dubai Shopping Festival


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Emax @ Mirdif City Center is the biggest and best in Dubai and my go to place for fair prices on electronics. For computers, you can't beat the Computer Plaza @ Al Ain Center in Bur Dubai, but for everything else Emax is the best IMHO. Like someone mentioned above, DSF is always nice. Lots of freebees and package offers. 

Gitex Shopper in the DWTC is way over hyped, having to deal with the frenzied crowds and odors for not much savings make for an unpleasant experience.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

Souq.com


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Apart from souq.com, can recommend jadopado.com

For Apple products, the Apple UAE store (store.apple.com/ae)

Check out Online Shopping UAE, Compare prices accross all stores for price comparison


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Computer plaza is great for certain stuff - gaming computers, peripherals etc. For high ticket, big branded items like iPads, SLRs etc you'll find they're either grey imported, clearance or both. 

You'll certainly experience the worst of the infamous Dubai customer service should anything go wrong.


----------



## allenstewart (May 22, 2015)

i think there is much cheaper than malls, burdubai near the bus station , dont know the street name, the road lead towards Museum


----------



## Amy22 (May 23, 2015)

Hi!! Is dubai shopping featival really good? How much discount we can expect?


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

DSF is a good time to buy, as you'll find lots of promotions. However, don't get your hopes up for discounts. Many of the promotional deals involve throwing in free extras with your purchase. It's great if you don't already have 6 toasters :-D


----------



## Amy22 (May 23, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. I have one more question that where and when it will occur.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

DSF takes place throughout January and most retailers take part, especially those in the main shopping malls.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

BigAndyD said:


> DSF takes place throughout January and most retailers take part, especially those in the main shopping malls.


There's a all Dubai Summer Surprises which will start in the not too distant future - you can Google it for the dates.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ANd all the Gitex festival which I think happens a couple of times a year; you dont need to go to the festival venues per se - all electronics shops have discounts during this time.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

There are a load of electronics stores in the Bur Dubai Area (near the HSBC Bank) and on the other side in Deira behind the Carlton Towers Hotel. I deal with a lot of them in my line of work and some are better than others. Make sure you go with someone, then ask the question where the item comes from and whether it is new? They get into a tonne of trouble if they are caught lying (which is reare). Ask to see the box and turn the item on and check it, 99% of the items are fine, perhaps 15-20% are grey imports but if you intend to take it home with you then it will be exactly the same!


----------



## Zana23 (May 27, 2015)

are things cheaper to buy in Canada or Dubai? I may need a new cell phone, but if it's cheaper there I will wait until I move.


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

It depends on the model, I bought an iPhone 6 and it was about 5% cheaper than the UK, I bought a Lumia as a gift and that was nearer 15% cheaper. iPhone 6 plus and the Galaxy note edge when I looked were marginally cheaper in the UK.


----------

